# Plus 1 for Dadant (in the busy season)



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

I ordered from Dadant on Saturday May 3, realized I didn't choose a size for my jacket so I called them, they changed it. Later that day I received an email that they are very busy and they were filling orders as they are able to. I was expecting at least a 1 week wait. I received an email Friday that the order had shipped and I received my things early this morning (Monday the 12th). I think that is pretty good service for being in the busy season.

Good job Dadant!

Not to mention that they made a significant contribution to my new local beekeepers club thats just getting started.


----------

